# My day at crufts



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I had a great day at crufts yesterday - made all the better that we were given free passes! 
I met dawn which was great as I saw long lost LYD! 
I met May and miss darcy - delightful - the pair of them! Miss darcy was so well behaved, she was funny when she warned the occasional passing dog with a friendly bark  
There was some extraordinary dogs there, including the hairless Mexican dog, the handler was holding the dog, which was only 7 months old, and I was stroking the little dog - and ended up stroking the handlers thumb - it felt the same!! 
Here's a few pictures.
Us meeting lovely may and miss darcy x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a beautiful parti poodle, they were kind of "extinct" in the uk - as they were no longer bred, but the lovely lady has re-introduced them, he was lovely


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We didn't bump into Mairi & Karen which was a shame, but we did bump into a couple of "Molly impostors" 
Italian water dogs, they were very nice and friendly x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is the magnificent looking Komondor dog! 
He's huge!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Floor need mopping anyone??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Billy shared a moment with a very lovely elegant afghan hound......
The hound was more interested in Billy's cheesy wotsists he was eating


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the pictures you and Billy looked great! My floor needs moping send me one of those komondors I've seen one in person before it's so bizarre how their coat is like that! Glad you had a good time! The Molly impostors made me laugh!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Apparently they are really smelly when wet! Glad you had a great day. Did you buy anything?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And here is a tiny toy poodle been groomed - it was so sweet, the Chinese girls were fascinated and filming all the action.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pics, I must admit I have been there so often I don't think about taking photo's of all the dogs! I'm sure i've got a box full somewhere taken in the old days, would be interesting to see if any of the breeds have changed much in about 30 years!
I used to go to ringcraft classes run by my friend when I was a teenager, there was a Komondor there, and yes he was a bit smelly at times!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yes that Komondor was smelly..... They had 2 - goodness knows how the house smelt! But amazing to look at and touch their dread locks.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great photos, having a few cheesy wotsits in your coat could only enhance. In the finals of the toy group was a crested hairless dog, I missed what it breed was but it reminded me so much of a little horse running, so sweet. Glad you all had a great day


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Apparently they are really smelly when wet! Glad you had a great day. Did you buy anything?


Yes - we got stuff! A ball for Ralph, a mazee puzzle treat ball, a couple of antlers, lots of treats and samples, and a paw cleaner oh and a new lead ( it was camouflage - billy is very into anything army at the minute!) 
You could buy anything at crufts - from a pair of flip flops to a giant gorilla!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love the pictures you and Billy looked great! My floor needs moping send me one of those komondors I've seen one in person before it's so bizarre how their coat is like that! Glad you had a good time! The Molly impostors made me laugh!


Thank you renee! My feet were tired at the end - dawn was still there by the time I got back home, I was in my noise enjoying a glass of wine - ready for the best in show to come on Tv 
The little Molly dogs made me think of you and Molly xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw thanks! Great photos!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a treat! Thanks Tracey for taking and posting all those photos for us. I am so going to try to go to it next year. It looks fabulous.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What a treat! Thanks Tracey for taking and posting all those photos for us. I am so going to try to go to it next year. It looks fabulous.


Aw you must!! We will have a big meet there - and you, HO Ruth and Jenny can enjoy the canals!! 
No racing or speeding along the canals though.... It is frowned upon!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No worries on our end. HO and I like things slow, I hear it is Jenny we need to worry about.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> No worries on our end. HO and I like things slow, I hear it is Jenny we need to worry about.


Or maybe you should be more worried about stowaways (hmmm who could I be referring to!?)


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Really enjoyed those photos, thanks Tracey. So nice to put a face to a moniker as well!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Really enjoyed those photos, thanks Tracey. So nice to put a face to a moniker as well!


Thanks, your welcome, You should get there yourself next year - your nearer than me to the NEC


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely photos. Haven't been to crufts since I stopped showing my GSD. We never quite made it there to take part. Will try to make the effort next year.
While walking dogs on Saturday met a lady with her Briad and she got a third on Thursday.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Lovely photos. Haven't been to crufts since I stopped showing my GSD. We never quite made it there to take part. Will try to make the effort next year.
> While walking dogs on Saturday met a lady with her Briad and she got a third on Thursday.


Love Briards, bet the owner was happy, my friend got a 2nd with her Irish Setter, 22 in the class!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh sorry to have missed you Tracey. We did try by the time we made it through the crowds to the Honeys stall you'd all gone, although we'd bumped into May and Darcey the day before. Texting wasn't great, you receive a text but then not get an answer or vice versa, I know Mairi tried to arrange another time with Dawn , we probably all walked passed each other without realising. 
We had a good time, the crowds made it difficult though, we were saying it would have made more sense to have the halls themed, grooming in one, food in another, clothing , collars and leads maybe, I think you'd cut down on the traffic of people just passing through. Next year Cockapoo jumpers all round xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhh sorry to have missed you Tracey. We did try by the time we made it through the crowds to the Honeys stall you'd all gone, although we'd bumped into May and Darcey the day before. Texting wasn't great, you receive a text but then not get an answer or vice versa, I know Mairi tried to arrange another time with Dawn , we probably all walked passed each other without realising.
> We had a good time, the crowds made it difficult though, we were saying it would have made more sense to have the halls themed, grooming in one, food in another, clothing , collars and leads maybe, I think you'd cut down on the traffic of people just passing through. Next year Cockapoo jumpers all round xx


Yes it was a shame - and there is an official meeting point to meet friends etc!
Maybe a few more of us may be tempted to attend next year?? 
Your idea of themed halls makes great sense to me! Put it in writing to them 
You can make it up to us by posting a picture of fergus - and wilf & Mabel of course! 
You've not been on for a while - I'm sure we'd all love to see how much he's grown x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Love Briards, bet the owner was happy, my friend got a 2nd with her Irish Setter, 22 in the class!


Your friend did very well, we should of used her rosette too!  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You know how rubbish I am at pictures but I'll see if I've got any x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very interesting to see all the dogs. We went about 1997 our friends had a couple of standard poodles showing. Loved all the stalls. Got the best dog bed ever from there. Never smelt of dog. That was for my little Emma, whilst we were waiting for her to be old enough to leave mum. It's a great day out. Thanks for all the postings Tracey.m


----------

